# 22LR single action - EAA or Ruger



## hideit

EAA Nickel Plated

Ruger Single Six Stainless Steel

Which would last a lifetime and which would you prefer?


----------



## DJ Niner

hideit said:


> EAA Nickel Plated
> 
> Ruger Single Six Stainless Steel
> 
> Which would last a lifetime and which would you prefer?


Ruger, and Ruger.

And with a bit of loving care/cleaning, a stainless Single-Six should last SEVERAL lifetimes!


----------



## Guest

I don't own an EAA but have owned a Single Six for 25+ years and it still looks new. It is accurate, totally reliable and a fun shooter. You can't go wrong with a Ruger.


----------



## Mike Barham

I will be very surprised if anyone chooses the EAA over the Ruger. The Ruger is simply an excellent revolver, and is famous for giving years of trouble free service in tens of thousands of examples.


----------



## raveneap

I own several Rugers including a stainless .22 single six. It performs flawlessly as did it's predecessor, another Ruger single six and as do all of my Rugers. Well made, excellent quality, fun!


----------



## Baldy

I got a 1977 Ruger Single-Six that I taught my kids with and now my grandkids. I'll bet that gun will be around to teach their grandkids if someone don't sell it. Need I say more. Ruger.


----------



## rdsharp

For what it's worth, I bought an EAA .22/.22 Mag single action, but blued rather than nickle. I put about 200 rounds through it before the cylinder bolt broke. I repaired it under warranty, traded it off and never looked back.


----------



## Guest

TerryP said:


> I don't own an EAA but have owned a Single Six for 25+ years and it still looks new. It is accurate, totally reliable and a fun shooter. You can't go wrong with a Ruger.


Same deal here. Except mine is getting rather well worn.


----------



## Desertrat

Ruger all the way......Single Six's have been in my family for many years now....never heard a complaint.


----------



## 461

I've had three of the .22 Single-Sixes and two of the .32Mag ones. Every one has been great. I currently have three and shoot them regularly. I don't think you'll ever go wrong with a Single-Six.


----------



## Bob Wright

*Couldn't vote either way.......*

I don't go for shiny sixguns, nickel or stainless.

My preferences lean toward case colored/blue. And, I'd prefer centerfire over rimfire. I had a Single Six in .32 H&R Magnum that I let get away from me, and that was really a nice little gun.

Also had a Ruger .22 Convertable that was really a fine little gun. At that time I could get .22 WRF ammunition and preferred that over the .22 LR. Had to use the Magnum cylinder for the .22 WRF.

Bob Wright


----------



## Guest

TerryP said:


> I don't own an EAA but have owned a Single Six for 25+ years and it still looks new. It is accurate, totally reliable and a fun shooter. You can't go wrong with a Ruger.


Ditto! I've had mine that long also. Great fun gun.


----------



## cupsz71

I luv the wifey's ruger single six. It's been passed down to her from her father. It looks great and is fun to shoot.:smt023


----------



## Tactical Tom

*Ruger*

RUGER :mrgreen: My brother had the EAA Bountyhunter .44mag single action & after a box of ammo the cyl. bolt broke:smt076 After a close exam. , the internal parts are cast metal & just ain't going to hold up . e sent it back under warrenty & they repaired it . He took it the next day & traded it for a Kimber pro BP .45ACP:smt023


----------



## va browning man

stainless single six you can't go wrong with it. Fine firearm and it will outlast us all.


----------



## Vetteman

hideit said:


> EAA Nickel Plated
> 
> Ruger Single Six Stainless Steel
> 
> Which would last a lifetime and which would you prefer?


Here's a photo of my stainless single-six with a few hours of polishing. If you like shiney guns!


----------



## RightTurnClyde

:smt179 Sorry for the hijack, but the Ruger single-six 22LR has caught my attention too. I'd like to get a single action revolver strictly for fun at the range and as something that I could hopefully get my wife to try shooting. Is there a reason most of you specifically voted for the stainless model? I'm with Bob as far as liking the look of a blued or "black" revolver better. Are the other finishes more likely to rust? I always clean and oil my guns after shooting them.


----------



## Vetteman

RightTurnClyde said:


> :smt179 Sorry for the hijack, but the Ruger single-six 22LR has caught my attention too. I'd like to get a single action revolver strictly for fun at the range and as something that I could hopefully get my wife to try shooting. Is there a reason most of you specifically voted for the stainless model? I'm with Bob as far as liking the look of a blued or "black" revolver better. Are the other finishes more likely to rust? I always clean and oil my guns after shooting them.


It's just a matter of preference. I like stainless because it's easy to touch-up if there's a blemish. Blued guns are pretty but it's usually more difficult to touch-up a small area and have it match 100% without blueing the whole piece. If you holster the gun (cowboy action etc.) the blueing will wear on the cylinder & barrel unless care is taken (lined holsters etc.)


----------

